# A few quick questions on Marine Recon



## Grey6-MC (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, I had recently visited my local military recruiter and inquired about Marine Recon. I have a few questions and would like input from former Marines and/or other military servicemen. I do not wish to threaten OPSEC, and if any of the questions do I will try to reword them or come up with a more acceptable question.
1. Are Special Operations workout guides pretty interchangeable? I have found workout guides for Marine Recon, MARSOC, SEALs and Army SOF. Is working with a combination of each guide ill-advised or helpful? Is just sticking to one guide that is under the particular program you're looking into better?
2. Do Recon Marines have language development/training opportunities? 
3. Does Marine Recon have involvement with partner force/ FID operations like units like Marine Raiders, USN SEALs and Army SF?
4. What drew you to your military branch/unit as opposed to another?

Thank you!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 20, 2016)

We have Recon members here who may answer your questions.

As far as your question #3, I know some former members of 2nd Recon who were conducting FID with an Iraqi unit...but according to them it was an atypical assignment.


----------



## Grey6-MC (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you for your response. The feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 21, 2016)

1. Search the site for exercise guidance.  There is a lot of information here already.  BRC requires a lot of water confidence and there is a lot of information about that on here as well.  

2. and 3.  FID is not a Marine Recon mission.  Reconnaissance Marines have trained Iraqi and Afghani forces in the past and frequently participate in training exercises with partner nations but FID is not on the Mission Essential Task List for any Marine Reconnaissance units.  There are a few language opportunities available but these are infrequent.


----------



## Grey6-MC (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 22, 2016)

Sign your contract, make it through boot camp, and never quit.  You will have no regrets if you pass BRC.


----------

